# Gainesville big bass



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I know it's not local but I wanted to share this catch with y'all. She slammed a 14in black worm around 11pm. sorry i couldnt load the pics correctly off my phone.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

no pic lol


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

It's there. Sideways, but there. Nice catch, Vince.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pic??


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

sorry...should be able to see it now


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, what did she weigh? nice BASS!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

pig!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Realtor said:


> wow, what did she weigh? nice BASS!!


 unfortunately we didnt have a scale...but i think she was around 11-12lbs....she was really fat and had a lot of girth on her. second 2x digit bass ive caught. hopefully there will be a few more in my lifetime :thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

Good one for sure!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice bass. You have that 14in black worm texas rigged?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Whoa what a slob!!! Did you release her?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yup, she was released...i dont see much sense in keeping a big female like that. we just had the worms on a 7/0 gamakatsu worm hook, no weight.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big ole fattie!!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

PorknBeans said:


> yup, she was released...i dont see much sense in keeping a big female like that. we just had the worms on a 7/0 gamakatsu worm hook, no weight.


I agree on the release. Not that I would have a problem had you kept her either. Just cool to release the big breeders.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

That fish is more than 12 lbs. Looks closer to 14 to me. Great job on the release.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

In my Shaw Grisby voice...."What a pig"!!!!

Awesome fish. You got the biggest unless King Kevin tops it


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Goodness, awesome job


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> That fish is more than 12 lbs. Looks closer to 14 to me. Great job on the release.


man i hope youre right...i guess well never know for sure unless i catch her again :thumbup: across my knuckles is 4in so it looks like she was 27-28in long and according to the bass length weight chart puts her around 13lbs


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Just curious if she hit the worm on the fall or after it touched the bottom?


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice fish! I'm headed to Guntersville the first week of June for our annual trip and I can't wait! Haven't caught one that big, but every fish you catch there is quality. We stay for a week and fish for bass, bream, and put out noodles for catfish some in the cove we stay at.


----------

